

Ask HN - I need a user to user payment system in my Rails app any suggestions? - Readmore

I'm building a site that needs to allow users to pay other users without us, the company hosting the site, getting involved. My first thought was paypal but I thought it may be a good idea to ask the community if there are any good options that I'm missing. Any suggestions?
======
olefoo
You could also look at Amazon Flexible Payments, it looks like it was designed
for the sort of use-case you are talking about. I would like to hear of
people's experiences with it though.

It's coefficient of friction looks to be roughly similar to Paypal's and it's
API seems reasonable. I've looked at it quite closely in the past.

------
jflowers45
At itch.com we use paypal and overall it's been good. We've been told
Paybycash would be a good thing to implement as well but we haven't done it
yet.

